# County Class - Danger, step not retracting



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

For the second time the automatic doorstep on our Berkshire has 'failed'. Not only that, it does not sound a warning that it has not retracted. This makes it extremely dangerous because you can drive off. as I did, with the step sticking out, blissfully unaware of any danger. 
Luckily my wife was following in her car and managed to attract my attention and stop the van. We live down a valley with extremely narrow lanes, for 4 miles. I dread to think what would have happened if I had had to pass a cyclist or 'squeeze in' to let an oncoming vehicle pass. 
It retracted manually on pressing the entrance door button, so the mechanism is OK.
This is the second time this has happened. I am sure that the step being behind the front wheels, with all the water and mud thrown up, probably has something to do with it. BUT the system should be *failsafe*, if the step is still deployed on moving off, a warning should/must sound. 
Anybody else had this problem?
As this is the second time it has failed I suspect that the 'system' is not up to the job and should be more robust.
The potential for damage and injury is a real worry and something that others need to be aware of.
Brian


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Its quite common for the fuse which controls the step from the vehicle side to blow

Alan H


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Or it could well be the limit switch contacts dirty. A common problem. It thinks its in when its not!

Nearly all steps use a similar circuit to this.
http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm
C.


----------

